# Kb, Mb, Gb, Tb, Pb, Eb?



## audiobahn1000

Whats PB and EB stand for?

kelobyte, megabyte, gigabyte, terabyte, ?, ?


----------



## pyvnetrvne.

Petabyte and Exabyte.


----------



## Geoff

PB = Peanut Butter, like PB&J.
EB = extra butter, like what you put on toast.



Nah, lol.  Pyvnetrvne is right.


----------



## The_Beast

what comes after the zettabyte???


----------



## pyvnetrvne.

Yottabyte.


----------



## ETSA

Yodabyte?


----------



## Archangel

wikipedia is your best friend ( sorry for quoting you Phillip  )

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zetta


----------



## bamhm182

Do we even have anything above Terrabytes? I mean like, not the names, but do we even have 100,000 GB? I thought that the biggest was a Terrabyte, I knew about the rest, but isn't that as far as we've gotten? If so, why do we have all these names above Terrabyte?


----------



## Archangel

there are 750Gb single HD's around (havnt seen any bigger yet.)   so i gues in serve app's you go over the 100 Tb,.. so i think so

Edit: but ofcourse thats no single disk


----------



## calumn

http://www.cancomuk.com/products/se...lack_External_Hard_Drive_Mac/Win_Firewire_800
Thats a Terrabyte external hard drive


----------



## Archangel

isnt 8mb cache a bit low for a 1Tb disk tough?


----------



## calumn

O yeah.
That will take a long time...
Get 2 of them and a 1TB file and try and copy it from one of them to the other, that would take ages.


----------



## Archangel

I wasnt sure..  it suste seemed few, since 80Gb disks already have 8Mb cache.
i dont know much about HDD's tough


----------



## ceewi1

calumn said:


> http://www.cancomuk.com/products/se...lack_External_Hard_Drive_Mac/Win_Firewire_800
> Thats a Terrabyte external hard drive


Inside it's two 500GB drives RAIDed together.



> Do we even have anything above Terrabytes? I mean like, not the names, but do we even have 100,000 GB? I thought that the biggest was a Terrabyte, I knew about the rest, but isn't that as far as we've gotten? If so, why do we have all these names above Terrabyte?


They're used often in theoretical maximums, server storage, etc...  Aside from that, the prefixes aren't unique to computers, and are used in general mathematics as well as other fields:
http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci499008,00.html



> kelobyte


kilobyte


----------



## calumn

http://mediaatlantic.com/product.php?xProd=85972
Thats 1TB on 1 disk I think but no one would ever want that on their desk, I think its for things like emdia buisnesses that need lots of space.


----------



## ceewi1

calumn said:


> http://mediaatlantic.com/product.php?xProd=85972
> Thats 1TB on 1 disk I think but no one would ever want that on their desk, I think its for things like emdia buisnesses that need lots of space.


That one's got 4 250GB hard disks inside it


----------



## calumn

lol im not very smart but im sure i read it
o well...


----------



## Scrat

I installed one of these DVD Jukeboxes last week, with the Flipper option that enables it to do doublesided DVDs.

It holds 700 DVDs (double sides) @ 9.4GB ea = *6.5TB*


----------



## Archangel

well... a oversized dvd player isnt a HDD tough       pretty cool nevertheless


----------



## pyvnetrvne.

bamhm182 said:


> why do we have all these names above Terrabyte?


Because data storage is based off of the metric system.


----------



## pdc76

The_Beast said:


> what comes after the zettabyte???



wanna-bite

have-a-bite

please-don't-bite

j/k


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the following:

8 bits makes 1 byte.

1024 bytes makes 1 kilobyte.

1024 kilobytes makes 1 megabyte.   1,048,576  bytes

1024 megabytes makes 1 gigabyte.   1,073,741,824  bytes

1024 gigabytes makes 1 terabyte.   1,099,511,627,776  bytes

1024 terabytes makes 1 petabyte.   1,125,899,906,842,624  bytes (1.12 quadrillion bytes)

1024 petabytes makes 1 exabyte.	  1,152,921,504,606,846,976 bytes (1.15 quintillion bytes)

1024 exabytes makes 1 zettabyte.   1,180,591,620,717,411,303,424 bytes (1.18 sextillion bytes)

1024 zetabyte makes 1 yottabyte.   1,208,925,819,614,629,174,706,176  bytes (1.2 septillion bytes)


----------



## oscaryu1

2048Megabytes said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the following:
> 
> 8 bits makes 1 byte.
> 
> 1024 bytes makes 1 kilobyte.
> 
> 1024 kilobytes makes 1 megabyte.   1,048,576  bytes
> 
> 1024 megabytes makes 1 gigabyte.   1,073,741,824  bytes
> 
> 1024 gigabytes makes 1 terabyte.   1,099,511,627,776  bytes
> 
> 1024 terabytes makes 1 petabyte.   1,125,899,906,842,624  bytes (1.12 quadrillion bytes)
> 
> 1024 petabytes makes 1 exabyte.	  1,152,921,504,606,846,976 bytes (1.15 quintillion bytes)
> 
> 1024 exabytes makes 1 zettabyte.   1,180,591,620,717,411,303,424 bytes (1.18 sextillion bytes)
> 
> 1024 zetabyte makes 1 yottabyte.   1,208,925,819,614,629,174,706,176  bytes (1.2 septillion bytes)





> 10-16-2006, 08:33 PM



Teeny bit old. Dont'cha think?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

oscaryu1 said:


> Teeny bit old. Dont'cha think?



Hey, why start a new subject if it's already been addressed?  Just making sure I had my right measurement for zettabytes and yottabytes.


----------



## oscaryu1

2048Megabytes said:


> Hey, why start a new subject if it's already been addressed?  Just making sure I had my right measurement for zettabytes and yottabytes.



 Wow, that's alotta bytes 

Just saying that it'd be a better idea to make another thread


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha nice! seems like we have a "Reviving Threads Spree" lately! 

I like it! 

BTW


pdc76 said:


> wanna-bite
> 
> have-a-bite
> 
> please-don't-bite
> 
> j/k



Thats funny!


----------



## jimkonow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010150014+103530090+1035424340&name=32MB

enjoi


----------



## The_Beast

^^^ everyone know about 1TB drives around here


----------



## Davidstechshow

*YottaByte*



bamhm182 said:


> Do we even have anything above Terrabytes? I mean like, not the names, but do we even have 100,000 GB? I thought that the biggest was a Terrabyte, I knew about the rest, but isn't that as far as we've gotten? If so, why do we have all these names above Terrabyte?


 There is such a thing as a YottaByte which is after EttaByte which is after ZettaByte which is after PetaByte which is after TeraByte which is after GigaByte and so on. The highest civilian HDD is 1.5TB/TeraBytes released by Seagate in October of 2008, which is equal to 1524 GigaBytes.


----------



## Egon

Wow... Someone should close this topic less they want to see it show up again next year.


----------



## Vizy

Hey bro, it wasn't a pointless post.


----------



## gamerman4

I still love how this guy registered just to resurrect this thread....


----------



## Justin

gamerman4 said:


> I still love how this guy registered just to resurrect this thread....



lol FAIL. XD


----------



## laznz1

ive seen 2TB HDD at some stores


----------



## P373R

laznz1 said:


> ive seen 2TB HDD at some stores



just looking in the paper western digital has a "sharedrive" 4TB 
its an external though not to mention $1489


----------



## laznz1

they tend to have relativley big External HDD and not internals


----------



## varundbest

Well i was just browsing google for hdd related stuff and found this threa. Its quite interesting  So i just though to bump it and thats why i just joined. Well these days its not a big problem of storage and hdd's are present at dirt cheap. Another site which i found on google - 
ASUS dual-core netbook

That small netbook have 350GB! pretty cool. Even my ps3 have 320Gb hdd (well it's 120GB ps3 slim but i changed the hdd)


----------



## linkin

well done... thats the second time this thread as been resurrected.


----------



## Voltt

Why flame? Who cares if its been "resurrected". He put across a valid, on-topic point. This is an interesting thread and some people just get too obsessed with keeping things 'clean'. Chill out and stay on-topic. It's not like it's messing anything up. He's just adding too it. You on the other hand are just being an idiot and should restrain yourself from trying to be superior to everyone else.



On an on-topic note. Are there any plans in creating bigger drives? Getting closer to the next step from TB?



P.S. I don't care if this gets locked after my post or I get banned or given a infraction. Because I think some people need to stop being stuck up.


----------



## Aastii

Egon said:


> Wow... Someone should close this topic less they want to see it show up again next year.



you sir, are a magic man that can tell the future, you even got the timing right 



Voltt said:


> On an on-topic note. Are there any plans in creating bigger drives? Getting closer to the next step from TB?



Remember not that long ago that a 40GB drive was huge. And not long before that a 1GB drive was seen as huge. And not long before that you have a few mb.

Give it a few years and you will have much bigger programs (some games now 20GB+) starting to push 1TB drives. few hundred TB drives will eventually be standard and we will be looking at PB drives as being big, like TB drives are now.

There are always plans to create bigger drives


----------



## Voltt

Aastii said:


> Remember not that long ago that a 40GB drive was huge. And not long before that a 1GB drive was seen as huge. And not long before that you have a few mb.
> 
> Give it a few years and you will have much bigger programs (some games now 20GB+) starting to push 1TB drives. few hundred TB drives will eventually be standard and we will be looking at PB drives as being big, like TB drives are now.
> 
> There are always plans to create bigger drives



Yeah. I guess its just a waiting game till they figure out how to make them huge. Also the the decline in price is interesting, is it something like: every year the price of 1GB is halved?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

It will be a while before we see petabyte hard drives.  Hard drives haven't even got near 15 terabytes in storage space.  I don't know what to do with all the space on my 232 gigabyte hard drive.


----------



## Aastii

2048Megabytes said:


> It will be a while before we see petabyte hard drives.  Hard drives haven't even got near 15 terabytes in storage space.  I don't know what to do with all the space on my 232 gigabyte hard drive.



lol +1 on this, of my 500Gb hard drive, I have just over 20% used, and ~60% of my 200GB storage used. I personally have no use at all for such vast amounts of storage yet

5700


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> lol +1 on this, of my 500Gb hard drive, I have just over 20% used, and ~60% of my 200GB storage used. I personally have no use at all for such vast amounts of storage yet
> 
> 5700


I wish I was as lucky as you, my total storage is over 1TB right now.  Most of it are photos and videos.

I have the following drives:

1x 300GB
1x 500GB
2x 750GB
3x 1.5TB


----------



## joh06937

[-0MEGA-];1472012 said:
			
		

> I wish I was as lucky as you, my total storage is over 1TB right now.  Most of it are photos and videos.
> 
> I have the following drives:
> 
> 1x 300GB
> 1x 500GB
> 2x 750GB
> 3x 1.5TB



are you running backups? if not, you are brave


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1472012 said:
			
		

> I wish I was as lucky as you, my total storage is over 1TB right now.  Most of it are photos and videos.
> 
> I have the following drives:
> 
> 1x 300GB
> 1x 500GB
> 2x 750GB
> 3x 1.5TB



most of mine is games. I think the total of all 4 computers in the house is only 1.4TB


----------



## Geoff

joh06937 said:


> are you running backups? if not, you are brave


Haha, yeah.  The desktop has the 1x 300 and 2x 750's.  I use a 1.5TB for backup via USB, one 1.5TB for backup via NAS, and one 1.5TB for backup that is stored offsite.


----------



## apj101

ceewi1 said:


> That one's got 4 250GB hard disks inside it



who can spell redundancy


----------



## Resurrection

we now have 3TB drives don't we?

when will be getting 1PB drives, anyone?


----------



## Geoff

Resurrection said:


> we now have 3TB drives don't we?
> 
> when will be getting 1PB drives, anyone?


Did you create this account just to resurrect threads?


----------



## Resurrection

[-0MEGA-];1584694 said:
			
		

> Did you create this account just to resurrect threads?



Despite what my nick means, no. 

I'm dying to get my hands on 1PB drives.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

It will be a long while before we see petabyte hard drives.  Hard drives haven't even got near 20 terabytes in storage space (and there are 1024 terabytes in a petabyte).  I don't know what to do with all the space on my 295 gigabyte hard drive.  I left about 100 gigabytes of my drive unformatted because I simply did not need it.

From what I have been reading recently, hard drives larger than 750 gigabytes have a higher failure rate than 750 gigabyte and lower capacity drives.

Why do you need a hard drive with a storage capacity larger than 1 terabyte?


----------



## jamesd1981

when do you think we will see a bit of a jump in hdd size, with hd video becoming common and soon 3d could become common place, what we think of as big now will be insufficient, i mean i have a 1tb spinpoint just for files and it is in the red and thats me being careful, i read a blog a while ago that seagate thought they could manage a 300 tb drive by 2010 and obviously that didn`t happen


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

[-0mega-];462835 said:
			
		

> pb = peanut butter, like pb&j.
> Eb = extra butter, like what you put on toast.



rofl!!!hahahaha!!!  omg rofl!!!


----------



## Resurrection

2048Megabytes said:


> It will be a long while before we see petabyte hard drives.  Hard drives haven't even got near 20 terabytes in storage space (and there are 1024 terabytes in a petabyte).  I don't know what to do with all the space on my 295 gigabyte hard drive.  I left about 100 gigabytes of my drive unformatted because I simply did not need it.
> 
> From what I have been reading recently, hard drives larger than 750 gigabytes have a higher failure rate than 750 gigabyte and lower capacity drives.
> 
> Why do you need a hard drive with a storage capacity larger than 1 terabyte?



I am not familiar with the failure rates of the large drives these days. I do know for a fact that the 2TB drives seem to fail more frequently, but 1TB drives have been out for ages now and the technology should be pretty mature at this point of time.

I believe the bottleneck now is due to the MBR issue XP 32-bit. So drive makers see no point in pushing beyond 2TB, simply because consumers will be wondering where did the extra TBs go. There are a few 3TB drives out there, and I expect 4TB drives to be out this year. 

Most people actually do need more than 1TB in their computers, especially when media files these days are so much larger. Pictures from a digicam are easily 10MB each. The videos I have downloaded over the years come up to about 700GB, which isn't a lot honestly.


----------



## Geoff

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> rofl!!!hahahaha!!!  omg rofl!!!


Quiet you, that was from 2006


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

in the future.. i'll have a cookie


----------



## PohTayToez

jamesd1981 said:


> when do you think we will see a bit of a jump in hdd size, with hd video becoming common and soon 3d could become common place, what we think of as big now will be insufficient, i mean i have a 1tb spinpoint just for files and it is in the red and thats me being careful, i read a blog a while ago that seagate thought they could manage a 300 tb drive by 2010 and obviously that didn`t happen



It's an interesting question.  Judging from this information, it took roughly 15 years (give or take a couple) to make the jump from megabytes to gigabytes, and a similar amount of time to jump from gigabytes to terabytes.  I'd guess that it would take a similar length of time to make the jump to petabytes, although there is another factor to consider.  With the emergence of solid state drives, the focus of hard drive development seems to be more along the lines of reliability, affordability, and speed rather than capacity.  Even though 1TB or more drives are not uncommon, I've noticed that the _average_ consumer has little use for more than 100GB (and I consider that to be a high estimate).  

Programs and operating systems no longer use a significant portion of hard drive space, so these days hard drive capacity needs relate solely to the amount of media being stored, namely video.  Of course this brings up another interesting point, that streaming media is becoming more and more common and will likely replace downloaded media as the norm (if it hasn't already).  In fact, as internet accessibility and speed increases, I would guess that we'll see slow down if not reversal of the increase in average storage space.  

Maybe I'm just rambling, but something to think about.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I would suggest going thru and editing your videos and deleting data you do not really want.  If you really feel you need everything you have buy another 750 gigabyte hard drive.

Edit:  I agree with you PohTayToez on the point that the focus seems to be more and more with increasing data read and write times on hard drives not on increasing storage space.  The main  market just is not there in my opinion for storage larger than a 1 terabyte in the general population.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

[-0MEGA-];1585835 said:
			
		

> Quiet you, that was from 2006



Who cares lol.Its funny haha


----------



## zombine210

lol! this thread was resurected 4 times 
i'll stay tuned for next year. maybe we'll have a PB drives then, though i doubt it. 
seems to me with the new SSDs we went back to GBs


----------



## FXB

If everything shifts to the Internet, and we start buying are media and software from the web.  Typical consumer will probably need a little over 1tb for their content and backup.  Assuming everyone does backup there data.


----------



## Resurrection

Intel is coming out with the 600GB SSD this year, so we should see TB drives in a couple of years.

And even if everyone starts storing their data in the cloud, that data still has to be stored somewhere. So traditional HDD storage will still be around for a long time.


----------



## fastdude

We already have 2TB SSDs:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2tb-...-ssd-read-1400mb-s-write-1400mb-s-512mb-cache

They're just slightly expensive...


----------



## FXB

> Intel is coming out with the 600GB SSD this year, so we should see TB drives in a couple of years.


  Any idea when?  I read in Q4 of 2010 and at price as the 320gb models.


> We already have 2TB SSDs:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2tb-o...-s-512mb-cache
> 
> They're just slightly expensive...



I believe we are reffering to SSD drives and not a SSD PCI-E card


----------



## fastdude

FXB said:


> Any idea when?  I read in Q4 of 2010 and at price as the 320gb models.
> 
> 
> I believe we are reffering to SSD drives and not a SSD PCI-E card



It is an SSD drive, just uses a faster PCIe interface much like the RevoDrives


----------



## Davis Goertzen

fastdude said:


> We already have 2TB SSDs:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2tb-...-ssd-read-1400mb-s-write-1400mb-s-512mb-cache
> 
> They're just slightly expensive...



Slightly expensive my eyeball!!!

Once you finish paying _two arms_ and _two legs_ for that thing, how do you think you'll be able to run your computer and use it??!!!

Seriously, I doubt there are many people who have use for an SSD half that size.  But, nice to know they're out there, I guess.

Davis


----------



## Resurrection

FXB said:


> Any idea when?  I read in Q4 of 2010 and at price as the 320gb models.



It was on Intel's roadmap for a Q4'10 launch but apparently it has been postponed to Q1'11.


----------

